# post tension ceiling



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

i have a question. is there anyway or anything i can use to attach drywall to a post tension ceiling so as to hide wires for lights. i was told it is 8000 psi concrete. if this is something i should run from i will........but looking for solution of hiding the wires..........without compromising structural integrity - the room is 21 x 21 and two walls are glass with aluminium framework.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

tazmanian said:


> i have a question. is there anyway or anything i can use to attach drywall to a post tension ceiling so as to hide wires for lights. i was told it is 8000 psi concrete. if this is something i should run from i will........but looking for solution of hiding the wires..........without compromising structural integrity - the room is 21 x 21 and two walls are glass with aluminium framework.:hammer::hammer:


8000 psi? Really? I'm not a concrete guy, but that seems extreme. One consideration is not coming in to contact with a tendon if you drill in to the concrete; if one of those snaps, it can cause some damage and I don't mean just a little bit.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

that is what I am saying - some other guy chiseled a channel into it and hit a tendon...............not sure what effect that will have..............there has to be a way right?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Is this that same ceiling that you drilled a bunch of holes in last week? I think you need to count your losses and leave before they become HUGE losses.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

no we didnt drill any holes - but were told by someone else we can - until i consulted my architect - he said no way. i am looking for a solution for the ho that is all. something i can put up to hide electrical wires and hang lights from..........racking my damn brains out.........................


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tazmanian said:


> no we didnt drill any holes - but were told by someone else we can - until i consulted my architect - he said no way. i am looking for a solution for the ho that is all. something i can put up to hide electrical wires and hang lights from..........racking my damn brains out.........................


In a prior post you said that you predrilled holes for the hilti, and were having problems with nails bending. Or was that a different project?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

You need to have an engineer clear any sort of drilling attaching etc....


You can use fast acting epoxy and use some 1x2 vertically or similar to hold hat channel in place while glue or epoxy cures. 

If you hit a tendon your are screwed royally.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

same project but we did not pre drill the concrete we predrilled the wood.......and yea they bent to hell....................same project. trying to help the ho out - i did one small hole - easily fixed but someone else channeled out three feet - i am afraid for that one --------------but still want to come up with solution for homeowner. no drilling!!!!!!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Hilti makes an anchor for this it looks like. It allows for shallow penetration. HDI-P fastener.

Google is your friend!
I would still definitely check with an engineer, although is will be nice to have some idea what might be involved prior to calling him.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

problem with shallow penetration is we are rocking as well - i dont want it to be pulled out of the ceiling and land on them......................even if i double up with adhesive - keep em coming though i need help on this one - there has to be an answer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Warren said:


> Hilti makes an anchor for this it looks like. It allows for shallow penetration. HDI-P fastener.
> 
> Google is your friend!
> I would still definitely check with an engineer, although is will be nice to have some idea what might be involved prior to calling him.


 This is the perfect anchor. Ive seen sparky, plumbers hvac all use these to run there tracks, they hold a ton of weight for there size. What about a tbar ceiling?


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

chris - what is the perfect one and how to attach it to the cieling?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Hilti hdi sleeve. They only penetrate 3/4", consult engineer and he should give the green light. You have to have an engineer tell you where you can drill though. They will give you channels that you can drill in. You must consult an engineer though as cables can be in different heights in the slab based upon holes and shear transfers in the slab itself. Don't just go drilling away where you think its ok.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

ubenhad4 said:


> Hilti hdi sleeve. They only penetrate 3/4", consult engineer and he should give the green light. You have to have an engineer tell you where you can drill though. They will give you channels that you can drill in. You must consult an engineer though as cables can be in different heights in the slab based upon holes and shear transfers in the slab itself. Don't just go drilling away where you think its ok.


That's right, please don't proceed without an engineer lining out the tendons for you. I think post tension tendons go both directions and they are woven so they vary in their location in the concrete; again, don't do anything until you consult an engineer!!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Taz, you said some other guy channeled it and hit a tendon. If that has not been repaired, don't cover it up, don't touch it, don't do anything in the vicinity of it, or you will have bought yourself a ton of liability. If it hasn't been fixed, tell the association. Now that you have worked on the project, you have a responsibility to insure it gets handled properly.


----------

